# Need price advice!



## AllieShepard1998 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a small heard of 5 Nigerian dwarfs and I need to know how much I can sell my unregistered babies for. I know there are kids out there that are worth $200 unregistered but not sure what I should charge. Bucklings, registered or not, are worth $75 but its the doelings that I need help with pricing. I don't have pictures as the are not born yet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends on your market. I know around here its 100-150 max for an unregistered doe kid


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Take a look at Craigslist and see what they are going for in your area.


----------



## AllieShepard1998 (Aug 9, 2013)

In my area they are all registered.. But my registered doe isn't breeding. And I have no history on my buck before I got him. And same with my does.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I would definitely wait until they are born to see conformation. Even registered goats should be priced less if they have bad structure or defects.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Before this year I sold unregistered doelings for $250. No problems. This year I sold them from anywhere $250 to trading them.

What is a registered doeling selling for in your area?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

my registered wethers sell for $100, unregistered for $75 or so. For unregistered does, I would sell them for $100-$150, bucks about the same price.


----------



## AllieShepard1998 (Aug 9, 2013)

In my area, registered doelings are selling for $200-$300 those arethe ones with good milk lines and good conformation. there is one that has good milk lines, but not so good health that ive seen in person that is single registered, and is selling for $450.. But I think I will sell for $150-$225 or something like that..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

$225 seems like a lot IMO, but I guess it depends on your area. $150-$175 is what I would price them at, personally...


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

Unregistered bucks and wethers go for $30-60 around here. Does $50-100.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I sell my quality unregistered does for $100 - $150. Less than quality $75 - $100.


----------

